# Eswl 50590



## bill2doc (Apr 14, 2011)

Physician performed ESWL 50590 in December.  The procedure was performed again on 2/9/2011 along with cysto 52332.  Both Feb procedures are denying as bundled.  Can someone educate me please. Any mods I can use?? Thanks!


----------



## elenax (Apr 15, 2011)

Did you attached the 59 modifier to the second procedure?


----------



## cgallimore (Apr 21, 2011)

Why were the February procedures done? New stone(s) or retreatment of existing stones? If for new stone(s) you need to add modifier 79; if for retreatment of existing stones, add modifier 58. CPT 50590 has 90 global days.


----------

